# Motivational and bodybuilding videos/documentaries...



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi guys, I was just looking for some motivational videos and good documentaries to watch on bodybuilding and powerlifitng. I'm bored out my mind and after something to watch. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

So far I've watched:

Pumping Iron (Classic)

Bigger, Stronger, Faster

The man who's arms exploded.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Get on Youtube and look up Zhasni..... he does some top vids...


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Look on youtube for videos by ZHASNI, awesome videos.

and this


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice! Looks like theres some good ones here!

Here's a link for others who may be viewing this thread.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Paul_k2 said:


> Look on youtube for videos by ZHASNI, awesome videos.
> 
> and this


Awesome! Looks like i now have my night planned! Beats the usual boring sunday night, sat watching TV with the girlfriend :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is the best one IMO


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

@Milky, quality vid!

Really makes me wanna go to the gym, right now!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

This one from Dorian Yates is pretty insane! The screaming makes me laugh.






Squeeeeeeeeezzzzzeeeee iiiiiiiiiiiiitt!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome deadlifting compilation video, great music too! :thumbup1:


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Get on Youtube and look up Zhasni..... he does some top vids...


x2, his vids are really good!


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Strong is worth a watch. I though it was really good.

Trailer here:

http://www.strongmovie.com/

I downloaded it from a torrent but i've just had a quick look and most of them are dead.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4696711/Strong.The.Movie.2008.DVDRip.XViD-STRONG_NoRAR

Best one i've found


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice post blond myth


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to look like that guy


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

This one is in sub titles but well worth the watch in my opinion

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/d0de89b38ff408f49f39/doku-afghan-muscle


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's my favourite:

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/c4743e6724f960725612/joe-defranco-strong-the-movie


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

A good one is "I want to look like that guy" but I can't find it anywhere, if anyone has a link please post it I'd like to see it again.

Another good one Facing Goliath, not so much for the bodybuilding side of things, but overcoming adversity etc its inspiring

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/facing-goliath/


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great videos guys! Keep em coming!

Gives us all something to watch on days we ain't training. :thumb:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone else have anymore good documentaries?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is pretty funny....


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

The man him self.....


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

theres a documentary called "total rebuild" and its all about mr scwazzzzzzznger's return to the Mr Olympia in the 80's pretty **** quality filming but really good training scenes


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

T3hscott said:


> theres a documentary called "total rebuild" and its all about mr scwazzzzzzznger's return to the Mr Olympia in the 80's pretty **** quality filming but really good training scenes


cool ill check it out.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha ha awesome Arnold the instructor video...

It's gonna pump you up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

muscle factory is good too on youtube.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> muscle factory is good too on youtube.


Cool, gonna check it out!

Was watching the Phil Heath road to olympia the other day, that's pretty good.


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

End of thread :death:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Thread lads......


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the power.......


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

best ending to a youtube video ever. fact.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

What a beast.... He lifts this like its a paper weight!






Benedikt Magnusson -1015 Deadlift


----------

